# Rear brakes



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Could anyone give me some pointers on doing the rear brakes on a 2000 alti. I've never touched them before. I eyed up some napa pads for about 60 which were the best ones they had. Any tips on how to do it?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

do you have drum or disk. I assume your rear brakes are disks. get Hawk hp or hps from pepboys or napa. whoever has them . these are best brake pads. 

if you plan on getting new rotors. get brembo. don't buy cross drilled. if you want you can get slotted rotors. but cross drill is just utter junk. they will crack. slotted rotors are good if you take your car to a track. your brakes will wear out faster if you use slotted rotors.

get hayness manual. when you compress rear brake caliper you need to rotate it. don't just push them in or your calipers will leak. manual has all the procedures.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

wow, i think thats a little over my head, i thought u just take them out, put the new ones back in, I dont race or anything. What do you mean by compress and rotate the calipers?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

this is free manual. it assumes you worked with cars before. I rarely used it. but it is much more detailed than Hayness manual which you can get in autozone for 15-20$. hayness has lot's of pic and is best for beginners.

basically when you change disk brakes you need to take rotors out and take them to some automotive shop to spin them. costs 10$. basically this makes rotors smooth again. if you move your finger nail outwards the rotor you will notice it's not smooth.

when u replace front brakes you will have to push caliper piston into the caliper because new brakes are thicker than you old ones. u can push them back in with your hands.

if you have drum brakes in the rear then you don't need to worry about rotating caliper pistons. if you have disks you basically push caliper pistons by rotating them clockwise or counterclockwise. don't remember . hayness talks about it. 

if your rotors are really worn the shop will not spin them. best to buy brembo rotors <-- best rotors. just get blanks( i.e. not slotted or cross drilled). avoid anything by brands like duralast or valuecraft.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

so here is the link to free manual. forgot to include in previous post
PhatG20 - Downloads


----------

